

Should Microsoft get $5 for every HTC Android phone because of their patents? - crizCraig
http://www.wepolls.com/r/584161/Should-Microsoft-continue-to-get-$5-for-every-HTC-Android-phone-because-of-their-patents

======
kgermino
Craig, Is there a reason you went with an external poll rather than a news.yc
one?

Unless your passing the link elsewhere or promoting a site you have a stake in
(both of which are perfectly fine to me) I would think you'd get more votes
with a regular HN poll.

P.S. However I am having fun going through the polls on the right side of the
page.

~~~
crizCraig
Yes this is my site and yes the discussion is occurring outside of Hacker News
as well. Thanks for the feedback! :) The next poll takes up most the CPU on
the site since it's pre-calculated two steps ahead. Glad you like it!

~~~
kgermino
Cool thanks.

------
foob
Putting aside the fact that I don't agree with software patents in general I
still don't like what Microsoft is doing. I think that it's not right for
Microsoft to force companies using linux into these licensing agreements
without making it entirely clear what patents are being infringed on. If they
shared this information then the infringing code could potentially be removed
and replaced with code that doesn't infringe. What they're doing basically
amounts to extortion in my mind.

This is my opinion but I didn't vote in your poll because the wording for "no"
is too specific for me. I want to say no without simultaneously expressing an
opinion on the quality of any products that Microsoft has produced.

~~~
crizCraig
Thanks, I'll take that into consideration when creating future polls. If you
really felt inclined, you could create a poll option you like more. Then other
people can vote on it as well.

Also, thanks for your feedback. I started this site three months ago and quit
my job last month to work on it full time. My apologies if things are a bit
unpolished.

------
Zadoc
kgermino,

I use Wepolls too. The benefit of the social polling on Wepolls is they can be
shared anywhere, and also people on their network vote on them.

But I voted yes.

~~~
crizCraig
Hacker News polls can be shared anywhere as well. Wepolls just has a little
broader audience which has its pros & cons. :)

------
1010011010
No.

